# Off-Topic Discussion > Sports >  Ashley Cole in 'second sex text scandal'

## Perdita

Ashley Cole sent sex texts and X-rated pictures of himself to a blonde secretary in late 2008, a report has claimed today.

According to The Sun, the England footballer enjoyed racy SMS exchanges with the woman, who is not being named, while his wife Cheryl Cole was busy with her first year as an X Factor judge.

The latest allegations follow reports that X-rated snaps of Ashley were sent to a topless model last summer. Last week, the sportsman insisted that the pictures had been sent by another man after he gave away a mobile he had been using while "between phones" without deleting private photos.

However, today's report alleges that the unnamed secretary was sent "virtually identical" pictures from the same unregistered pay-as-you-go phone nine months earlier. It is claimed that the Chelsea star also received explicit shots of his text companion during the exchanges.

The Sun says that messages sent to the secretary included one which read: "I beg u keep this between us x." Another allegedly said: "Please delete all texts ill have no balls left."

It is not the first scandal to hit the Coles' marriage. In early 2008, Ashley was accused of cheating on Cheryl with hairdresser Aimee Walton. The couple later managed to get their relationship back on track.



*  The sooner Cheryl ditches this loser the better for her imo. What is it with celebs sending sexy texts when they have great looking partners at home? *

----------


## lizann

Cheryl needs to get rid of him asap - he is a complete tool

----------


## Perdita

Cheryl Cole reportedly claimed that her marriage was "worth fighting for" in an interview shortly before reports of her husband Ashley's alleged X-rated pictures scandal emerged.

The Girls Aloud singer told Hello magazine that she was determined to work out marital problems with Ashley after he was accused of cheating on her with hairdresser Aimee Walton in 2008.

"If it's worth fighting for, then fight. And in the case of me and my husband, it's worth it," she said.

"Sometimes one of you makes a mistake, sometimes the other. Nevertheless, anyone who throws in the towel ends up achieving nothing.

"Let's just say that during the first six to 12 months everything is always great. You're totally in love and everything works by itself. Then, at some point, everyday life takes over again. I think that's normal." 

During the interview, Cheryl also revealed that she wants to have a baby with Ashley in the near future.

"I'd like to start a family with Ashley. Not this year, but I don't want to wait forever to have children," she said.

According to reports today, Ashley sent sex texts and X-rated photos of himself to another woman in late 2008.

Cheryl has reportedly been staying at the Kensington's Baglioni Hotel in London over the weekend. She is expected to perform at the Brit Awards tomorrow night.

----------


## Perdita

Girls Aloud have reportedly rallied around Cheryl Cole after it emerged that naked snaps of her husband Ashley have allegedly been sent to a topless model.

The 'Untouchable' singers are said to have urged bandmate Cheryl to dump Ashley in the wake of the scandal.

"As far as they're concerned Ashley is holding Cheryl back. He doesn't deserve her and she doesn't deserve any of this worry," a group insider told The Sun.

"Sarah is particularly angry, furious in fact, but all the girls are upset and see each other as sisters. They will fight tooth and claw to protect Cheryl."

According to reports today, Ashley sent sex texts and revealing photos of himself to another woman in late 2008.

In early 2008, Ashley was accused of cheating on Cheryl with hairdresser Aimee Walton.

The '3 Words' singer is scheduled to perform at the Brit Awards in London tomorrow.

----------


## sindydoll

well she might be a pig too who knows what they realy get up to behind closed doors

----------


## megan999

> well she might be a pig too who knows what they realy get up to behind closed doors


I agree with you, Sindydoll, I don't think she's whiter-than-white herself!! I don't like her much.

----------


## Perdita

Cheryl Cole has reportedly urged her loved ones to start using her maiden name when they refer to her.

According to the Daily Star, the Girls Aloud singer has indicated that she wants a divorce by telling friends: "Call me Cheryl Tweedy, not Cole."

Yesterday, it was reported that Cheryl's footballer husband Ashley allegedly cheated on her in late 2008 by sleeping with a blonde secretary. The claim was made following days of rumours surrounding the sportsman's alleged sex texts.

A source close to the X Factor judge is quoted as saying: "He's pushed her to the limit. She'll never be able to forgive Ashley for his stupidity. She's in bits and feels totally humiliated.

"It's the hardest decision Cheryl's ever made because she loves Ashley, but he just keeps letting her down. The last few days she's been keeping herself busy concentrating on her Brits performance. Now that's over she'll deal with him and sort out her future."

The popstar was not wearing her wedding ring at the Brits last night. Meanwhile, reports have suggested that Ashley is "almost resigned to the fact" that their marriage could be over.



* I don't take much notice of her wearing a wedding ring or not, as she leaves it off if it clashes with her wardrobe () but I can appreciate the humiliation she must feel with all the negative publicity involving Ashley.*

----------


## tammyy2j

She can do a lot lot better

----------


## Bryan

he is scum of the earth. cheryl is amazing and only a fool would cheat on her. ditch that good for nothing loser and bag yourself someone who will love and respect you Cheryl!

----------


## Perdita

I heard somebody say that she knew what he was like when she married him, so kinda has herself to blame. I guess, she was hoping that the pledge he made at their wedding meant something to him. She can't help all the publicity they both attract.

----------


## Perdita

Cheryl Cole will announce that she is divorcing footballer husband Ashley within the next few weeks, a report has claimed.

The Girls Aloud singer will end her troubled marriage after she returns from her current work-related trip to Los Angeles, according to the Daily Mail.

Earlier this week, it was reported that Ashley cheated on Cheryl with a blonde secretary in late 2008. The claim followed days of speculation surrounding the sportsman's rumoured sex texts.

A source said: "Cheryl is holding it together, she is extremely tough - don't forget she comes from a council estate in Newcastle and is a fighter. She loves Ashley, he is the love of her life, but there is only so much she will take.

"Cheryl is exhausted with it all. There was a point when she was going to ride it all out, but she has heard rumours of more women and cannot face it. They will split within weeks."

Reports recently said that Cheryl had urged her loved ones to start using her maiden name when they refer to her.


DS

----------


## sindydoll

bryan maybe he is the only one who gets caught you cant tell me she is innocent...thats why she takes him back she didnt mind when cowel felt her **** on the red carpet and to be well in with him im pretty sure she as bed him next time there together have a good look at the way they look in each others eyes

----------


## Bryan

dont be so bloody ridiculous, that's slanderous and just ridiculous. you might not like cheryl but there's no need to make up silly little theories like that. the woman has been cheated on, yet your making her to be the guilty party in all of this.

----------


## Perdita

Sonia Wild has claimed that she has a number of explicit photographs of Ashley Cole that have not been made public.

Cole claimed that he accidentally left naked photographs on an unregistered phone which he then passed on to a friend, a suggestion later rejected by Wild

According to The Mirror, Wild said: "I've still got pictures of Ashley that haven't been published. They are ones he wouldn't want showing.

"I've got four - they are of his private parts where he is aroused. I forwarded one to my mum."

Joan Callaghan, the mother of Ashley's wife Cheryl, reportedly gave the Chelsea defender a telling-off after the news broke of the texts.



Right, I need you guy's take on this, because I would never dream of taking pics of my private bits on a mobile and then send them on. Is it a normal thing to do, especially with men????  :Searchme:

----------


## Dazzle

I'm not a guy so I can't answer your question Perdita, but what raised my eyebrows above was Sonia Wild passing on one of the pictures of Cole aroused to her mum  :EEK!:

----------


## Perdita

That got to me too, who would do that????  I guess some women might find this sort of thing funny too, especially with a couple of sherberts inside, but I just can't get my head around taking photos like that and sending them on.  :Confused:

----------


## Dazzle

> I just can't get my head around taking photos like that and sending them on.


Especially when you're famous and you know damn well that they may get out at some point  :EEK!:

----------


## Siobhan

> I'm not a guy so I can't answer your question Perdita, but what raised my eyebrows above was Sonia Wild passing on one of the pictures of Cole aroused to her mum


 :Lol:  that girl is mad.. maybe she was playing guess the footballer

----------

Dazzle (19-02-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

:Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## Abigail

> dont be so bloody ridiculous, that's slanderous and just ridiculous. you might not like cheryl but there's no need to make up silly little theories like that. the woman has been cheated on, yet your making her to be the guilty party in all of this.


Well I've heard, through a guy who knows someone close to John Terry, that Cheryl had an affair with him. How much truth there is in that, I don't know however I doubt that Cheryl is whiter than white.

----------


## Perdita

Sadly, the papers will now print tit-for-tat stories  *yawn* or people close to the couple will make statements, I am sure Cheryl forgave Ashley for his affair hoping that this would be the end of it. He is still behaving stupidly and she should get rid of this permanent heart ache that he will be for her, only my opinion, of course.

----------


## sindydoll

> dont be so bloody ridiculous, that's slanderous and just ridiculous. you might not like cheryl but there's no need to make up silly little theories like that. the woman has been cheated on, yet your making her to be the guilty party in all of this.


i just dont believe she is innocent

----------


## Hannelene

I believe that she has skeletons in her closet but I think she has good PR to make her appear whiter then white!

----------


## sindydoll

she is already with some guy in LA

----------


## Perdita

Reportedly, yes. But now she will not be able to speak with a guy before the papers claim that there is a relationship. Any maybe she has made the decision to divorce, then there is no problem with her seeing other guys, is there

----------


## Perdita

Roman Abramovich will reportedly fine Ashley Cole Â£200,000 for his recent sex scandal.

The Chelsea owner is looking to crack down on Cole for his recent indiscretions, following reports that he twice smuggled a girl into the team's hotel before crucial games.

Manager Carlo Ancelotti told The Sun: "It was the owner's idea and we have had a meeting with all the players this week, explaining to them the behaviour that is expected here. Now everyone knows what they have to do to protect the image of this club."

Cole, who agreed to an improved Â£100,000-a-week deal with the club last September, will now be docked two weeks' wages for the tabloid revelations. The 29-year-old has also been told that he could face further punishments if more accusations surface in the press.

The scandal comes less than a month after Chelsea captain John Terry was revealed to be having an affair with Vanessa Perroncel, the ex-girlfriend of former teammate Wayne Bridge.

----------


## Hannelene

Â£200k that is nothing to him!

----------


## Perdita

Hope Cheryl takes him to the cleaners when she finally ditches him

----------


## Bryan

today he's linked to a FIFTH woman! he really is scum of the earth!

----------


## Perdita

Cheryl Cole has dumped husband Ashley after three years of marriage, according to a report today.

The Sun claims that the X Factor judge broke the news to Ashley in a text message from Los Angeles early yesterday, telling him: "Move out. It's over."

It is thought that Cheryl started considering a divorce after arriving in the States days ago, but finally made her mind up at the weekend following fresh infidelity allegations which were made against Ashley.

A source said: "Cheryl has decided enough is enough and she is going to divorce him. She has told Ashley to get out of the family home because she does not wish to see him. She has no desire to hear any more excuses or explanations."

Claiming that the news will be officially confirmed within days, the insider added: "She wants to have put a statement out by the end of the week so she can start moving on. She has no desire to humiliate Ashley further and wishes to proceed in a dignified manner."

The latest scandal to hit the Coles' marriage began earlier this month when Ashley was accused of sending sex texts to two women. It was later claimed that the footballer had slept with one of the girls and further allegations have followed since then.




*  Good on her, if true *

----------


## tammyy2j

Chelsea could fine Ashley Cole Â£400,000 in the wake of further damaging allegations about the England defender.

 Club officials are determined to crack down to ensure the club sheds its sleazy reputation, and chief executive Ron Gourlay is expected to hand out the record-breaking punishment this week.

Lurid headlines about Cole's alleged infidelity to wife Cheryl have brought embarrassment on the club, which is still reeling from the sex scandal that saw John Terry removed as England captain.

Reports on Sunday claimed Cole deliberately misled senior club officials into covering up a sexual liaison on last summer's pre-season tour in Seattle.

The stories have come just weeks after revelations that Terry conducted an affair with the ex-girlfriend of former team-mate Wayne Bridge.

Cole has already been fined Â£200,000 - two weeks' wages - after allegations he sneaked a blonde secretary into the club hotel before matches last season.

However, the latest claims will be treated even more seriously if it can be established he lied to his employers.

If the Â£400,000 fine is imposed, it would be the highest given to a Premier League footballer.

A club spokesperson said: "This is a private matter for Ashley Cole. Where anything is alleged to have happened on Chelsea FC time, that is an internal club matter and will be dealt with internally."

The maximum that a club can fine a player for a disciplinary breach is two weeks' wages, but because Cole is accused of several misdemeanours, the club want to hit him with multiple punishments.

Cole is currently recovering from a broken ankle, and last week called police at 4.30am when he suspected burglars of attempting to break into his Surrey mansion.

----------


## Perdita

Cheryl Cole has allegedly told friends that she should have dumped husband Ashley months ago.

According to the Daily Star, the X Factor judge has been distrustful of her partner for some time and "knew that her marriage was over" late last year.

Ashley has recently been accused of cheating on the Girls Aloud singer with a number of different women.

It is thought that Cheryl, who is currently away in Los Angeles, has now told her loved ones: "I should have dumped him in December!"

A source said: "She can't bear to be in the same room as him now. She says he has absolutely humiliated her. There is no way back."

Earlier today, it was reported that Cheryl had dumped Ashley by text, marking the end of their three-year marriage.



DS

----------

Dazzle (22-02-2010)

----------


## Perdita

Ashley Cole is considering quitting the UK for a new life abroad following his latest infidelity scandal, reports have claimed today.

According to The Independent, the footballer feels "victimised" by his current bosses at Chelsea FC following suggestions that he could be fined and suspended for allegedly conducting extra-marital affairs "on club time".

The newspaper reports that Cole is now unsure whether he wants to continue at the club and also believes that he would get more privacy in Spain or Italy.

Meanwhile, The Sun claims that Spanish clubs Real Madrid and Barcelona are both hoping to snap up the sportsman after hearing rumours that he has been dumped by wife Cheryl.

A source said: "Ashley is having a rough time at the moment. If he and Cheryl get divorced, why would he want to stay in this country?"

Ashley has faced a series of allegations that he is a love cheat in recent weeks. The wave of claims began when X-rated pictures of the footballer were found on a topless model's phone.



DS

----------


## Perdita

Ian Wright has claimed that Cheryl Cole could be partly to blame for her marriage problems.

Writing in his column for The Sun, Wright said that the X Factor judge should consider trying to work things out with her footballer husband Ashley.

The couple's relationship is thought to be on the rocks following fresh allegations that Ashley is a love cheat.

However, former Arsenal player Wright commented: "I know Ashley, and would like to see his marriage survive. I am sure 'Brand Cheryl' will be advising her to ditch the bloke immediately. But I would like them to give it one last go with a marriage counsellor.

"Some people will say he is a piece of s**t. Equally, there are two sides to every story. There have been two totally unrelated women who have said how intimate he was with them.

"Something was obviously missing from his relationship at home, so he has decided to go elsewhere. Maybe Cheryl has been at fault as well, with her work in a band, on hit TV shows and flying all over the world.

"It seems Ashley may have felt lonely and neglected and this might have been the reason why he has had to look further afield."

However, Wright insisted that he does not condone Ashley's alleged behaviour and said that the sportsman is a "bad example" for youngsters at his club Chelsea.


DS

----------


## Siobhan

> "Something was obviously missing from his relationship at home, so he has decided to go elsewhere. Maybe Cheryl has been at fault as well, with her work in a band, on hit TV shows and flying all over the world.
> 
> "It seems Ashley may have felt lonely and neglected and this might have been the reason why he has had to look further afield."


What a pile of ****!! if he felt that way he could have talked to her and tried to do something about it instead of seeking solace with another woman

----------


## Perdita

Typical excuse from a lot of people  :Angry:  What is the point of having a relationship if you look elsewhere the minute you don't get all home comforts. To do it once and be forgiven for it is one thing but to continue misbehaving is inexcusable imo. Hope she finds somebody who treats her with respect. Looking at the photos of the women Ashley has allegedly been with, they look remarkable like Cheryl.

----------


## Perdita

Cheryl Cole's spokesman has confirmed that the singer is separating from her husband Ashley.

Ashley has been accused of cheating on Cheryl with up to five women since their marriage in 2006.

A spokesman for the star said: "Cheryl Cole is separating from her husband Ashley Cole.

"Cheryl asks the media to respect her privacy during this difficult time. We have no further comment to make."

It was claimed earlier this week that Cheryl broke up with Ashley via a text message.


DS

----------


## lizann

about time

----------


## Chris_2k11

So she will now be Cheryl Tweedy again

----------


## no1abbafan

I am so not interested in these two - every paper today is full of their sad sordid tale - I hope she goes to the US like Mrs. Beckham and he goes overseas and leaves us all in peace to read about real news and real people's lives and tragedies.

----------

Siobhan (24-02-2010)

----------


## Siobhan

My daughter loves Cheryl and she was saying to me "oh everyone is saying different things".. I just told her look, Cheryl is not your sister/mum etc so it should concern not you, go do your homework  :Lol:

----------


## Dazzle

:Rotfl:   Good advice!

----------


## sindydoll

according to max Clifford on this morning cheryl's statement said she has only separated from Ashley he as moved out of the home! she isn't even thinking about divorce yet! did anyone see the pictures of the fire brigade going to the Cole house last night when she set fire alarms of with steam lol

----------


## sindydoll

Cheryl Cole is to re-release her debut solo album under her maiden name, say reports.

According to The Sun, insiders at the singer's record label claim that she is planning to reissue 3 Words later this year as Cheryl Tweedy, following her split from husband Ashley. 

A source at Fascination Records told the publication: "Cheryl told record label bosses just before she jetted out to LA that she's thinking about the name change. 

"If the album is re-released later this year that would be ideal time to do it." 


now im sorry but she  is taking the ps  she is just exploiting little kids she knows they will buy the album again if it as tweedy on the front

----------


## lizann

Cheryl Cole is better name wise than Cheryl Tweedy sorry if i offend but when i think of Cheryl Tweedy i think of a chav from a reality show who beat up a toliet attendant she is more known as Cheryl Cole from X factor, L'Oreal ads, UK sweetheart etc and it will help her crack the US if any of this makes sense  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Siobhan (25-02-2010)

----------


## sindydoll

i can understand her changing her stage name but dont think she should be changing it on 3 words to make more money

----------


## Perdita

Cheryl Cole has reportedly agreed to attend counselling sessions with estranged husband Ashley.

According to the Daily Mail, the X Factor judge made the decision after receiving a series of phone calls and text messages from her ex-partner in which he pleaded for another chance.

It is claimed that the pair's first counselling session is likely to take place next week at their Surrey home. Insiders have also suggested that Cheryl is starting to accept some responsibility for their marriage problems.

A source told the newspaper: "Cheryl has agreed to see a counsellor with Ashley to hear his issues. She think he deserves to be heard and understands how he could think that she let him down as a wife.

"In essence, she is starting to accept his claim that it is not solely his fault their marriage collapsed."

The Girls Aloud star last month dumped Ashley following allegations that he had cheated on her with a series of women.

"Of course, Cheryl is devastated and furious at what he's done," the insider added. "But she accepts she owes it to their marriage to talk it through with him."



* She is a fool if she gives him another chance, imo. because I think he will hurt her feelings again before long*

----------


## sindydoll

celebrity marriage is false a normal person wont put up with what these footballers get up too in a normal world.
newspapers have to make money and half the time celebs are in with the papers and make up half the stories so they get a slice of the pie too they also phone them and tell them where going to be at what time!!
people are getting really bored to the point where sales are probably going down so they get back together....very convenient

----------


## alan45

According to our local radio last week Cheryl and Ashley are getting back together again in August

----------


## Perdita

What happens in August that they need to be re-united then and not before?  :Confused:

----------


## sindydoll

> According to our local radio last week Cheryl and Ashley are getting back together again in August


ok so they got it all planned then! hope they have put it in the diary so they remember

----------


## Siobhan

> What happens in August that they need to be re-united then and not before?


isn't girls aloud suppose be getting back together soon so they might need this to promote the new CD

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Just in time for the x-factor to begin, which means Cheryl will be away from home a lot and Ashley will be free to cheat again.

----------


## sindydoll

> isn't girls aloud suppose be getting back together soon so they might need this to promote the new CD


girls aloud were suposed to get back together around april but cheryl and nadine are doing solo stuff which is holding back the re-union...cheryl is on tour with black eyed peas this summer plus doing v festival

----------


## Chris_2k11

getting bored of these two

----------

Siobhan (03-03-2010)

----------


## sindydoll

thats not a picture of someone who as been cheating!! those two are a disgrace just out to make money all the time! its obvious that there not hiding from the media and they wanted that photo to be taken

----------


## Chris_2k11

on and off like a light switch *yawn*

----------


## tammyy2j

Cheryl Cole's family have spoken out against the recent revelations surrounding her marriage to Chelsea star, Ashley. Cheryl's brother, Andrew, today said: "My heart bleeds for Cheryl, I know what she's going through. This has really hurt her. She has a heart of gold and does not deserve it...Ashley Cole is arrogant and I will never forgive him for what he has done to my little sister."

Andrew, 29, even went on to claim that the separation has rocked his sister so badly because she was planning to start a family with her shamed husband, who was alleged to have had affairs with at least four women during his four-year marriage to the Girls Aloud star. 

Whilst Ashley receives treatment for an ankle injury in France, Cheryl reportedly spent over Â£62,000 on designer clothes since the split - no doubt outfits that show Ashley exactly what he is missing!

----------


## Perdita

Cheryl Cole has sensationally decided to take her cheating husband Ashley back, The People can reveal.


X Factor judge Cheryl, 26, has astonishingly ruled out a divorce after accepting the England and Chelsea defender's claim he is a changed man.

The couple now plan to move back together in July when Ashley, 29, has returned from the World Cup in South Africa and Cheryl has completed a concert tour.

Last night a source close to the pair confirmed: "There is no divorce."

Millions of the Geordie-born singer's fans will be shocked by her decision after Ashley allegedly cheated on her with a string of girls.

But The People can reveal Cheryl told her relieved husband last week of her intention not to pursue a divorce.

While she is not ready to walk straight into his arms, Cheryl has told the shamed footballer she believes they can make their marriage work over time.

Despite a bitter and public split 10 weeks ago Ashley and Cheryl have kept in regular phone contact. And the conversations have become more frequent and less heated.

In recent weeks Ashley made clear to Cheryl he was increasingly frustrated about her failure to decide whether she wanted to end their three-and-a-half year marriage.

He told the Girls Aloud singer he thought he could do no more to show that he wanted to be back with her and had no intention of seeing other girls.

Ashley, currently living with a friend near the Chelsea FC training ground in Cobham, Surrey, was unable to return to his Â£4million marital home in Godalming, Surrey, after Cheryl ordered him out.

In an attempt to end the apparent stand-off Ashley offered to buy Cheryl out of the home and move back into the six-bedroom Georgian mansion if she wanted to end the marriage.

A friend revealed: "Cheryl was backed into a corner when Ashley suggested that he buy out the house and she realised that she needed to make a decision.

"It has been weeks and weeks since Cheryl discovered Ashley had supposedly been cheating on her but she hadn't seen or spoken to a lawyer.

Encouraging

"This was encouraging to Ashley and he thought he would be given another chance but then he began to grow tired of not knowing what was going on or whether she would file for divorce.

"Now he is over the moon Cheryl won't be doing so."

Only two weeks ago Cheryl hinted that she still had a desire to save her troubled marriage when during a TV interview in Norway she said: "No matter what the love is, you've got to fight for it haven't you?"

"Sometimes things get tough but you've just got to fight on. What are you going to do? Give up, curl into a ball or are you going to keep fighting on?

"My message is fight on. You can't give up and lie down. You've just got to keep going." And last week after speaking to Ashley repeatedly between visits to her management office in Primrose Hill, north west London, Cheryl told him she accepted his pledge that he is now a changed man.

Ashley had repeatedly tried to convince the beauty he was no longer interested in other women.

A friend said he made a point of detailing a night out three weeks ago at heavyweight boxing champ David Haye's fight in Manchester.

Ashley told Cheryl he was approached by one woman after another but resisted all advances.

And he told Cheryl: "I've had no women in my life since we split. I don't want anyone other than you."

Regrets

He was again seen having a quiet drink with his Chelsea team-mates Frank Lampard and Joe Cole last week at the Cadogan Arms pub in West London.

A friend said: "Ashley has not even entertained the thought of another woman since splitting from Cheryl.

"He told her time and time again that he wanted to prove to her she was the only one he wanted.

"He deeply regrets what went on in the past and insists that while he should take the fair share of blame, he thinks there were problems in the marriage that should have been ironed out."

Friends says Cheryl has told him over recent weeks that she dedicated too much time to her career as a singer and X Factor judge.

A pal said: "While she can never totally forgive Ashley for what he has done, Cheryl believes she still loves him and she now accepts he does have genuine feelings for her."

Last week Cheryl told Ashley she was not yet ready to step out with him in public again. She has told pals that Ashley's World Cup campaign with England and her own tour with the Black Eyed Peas across Europe will provide a convenient further break apart from one another.

A friend said: "Cheryl's saying she's almost back to where she was before her horrible break-up in January.

"She's saying she's almost got the strength back to try and make the marriage work again.

"Come July, with the World Cup over and her own tour finished, she thinks she be able to let Ashley back into her life.

"She wants thinks to happen out of the glare of publicity. But she has decided to give the marriage another go."

Since dumping Ashley in February, Cheryl's work schedule has been nonstop.

Her husband has had gruelling therapy after breaking an ankle during a match against Everton.

In January Cheryl was left devastated when it was claimed the Chelsea ace sent naked pictures of himself to a model Sonia Wild, 28.

Then Vicki Gough, 30, a secretary with Chelsea rivals Liverpool FC, claimed she had sex sessions with Ashley on two occasions before big matches.

American Ann Corbitt, 28, claimed the star slept with her in Seattle while on a tour with Chelsea last July. Two years ago hairdresser Aimee Walton, 25, told how she had sex with Ashley after a boozy night out in the West End.

----------


## lizann

I think Cheryl is afraid of what Ashley can tell on her and also she is more known as Cheryl Cole now than Tweedy

----------


## Perdita

Cheryl Cole has plans to officially change her surname back to Tweedy, according to reports.

The 'Fight For This Love' singer, who has allegedly told friends that she wants to be called by her maiden name, will unveil the new identity on her next CD, says the Sunday Mirror.

"Now she's made the decision her marriage to Ashley is over, Cheryl wants to move on. This name change is the final thing she feels she has to do before a divorce starts moving forwards," a source claimed.

"She's numb about the marriage ending but knows she needs to pick herself up. Throwing herself into work is how she's coping," the insider added.

----------


## moonstorm

Cheryl Cole PR confirms divorce
Cheryl Cole's PR company has confirmed that the singer has filed for divorce from her husband Ashley.

Earlier reports had claimed that Cheryl had cited "unreasonable behaviour" in a divorce action at London's High Court and hoped to finalise proceedings before the start of the World Cup next month.

Cheryl's representatives Supersonic PR have since posted a message on Twitter stating: "We can confirm the divorce. We have no further comment."

Ashley and Cheryl separated earlier this year following claims that he had cheated on her with several women.

----------


## lizann

Good on her

----------


## Perdita

Ashley Cole has been left a "broken man" after his wife Cheryl filed for divorce, it has been claimed.

According to The Sun, the Chelsea footballer hoped to reunite with Cheryl before her plans for divorce were confirmed on Wednesday.

A source told the newspaper: "Ashley believed because of the house and nearly four years of marriage, she wouldn't up and leave totally and so quickly.

"He thought there would be another chance to sort things out. But the timing of Cheryl filing for divorce is no coincidence.

"While he is away and concentrating on the World Cup, there will be little opportunity for him to contact his ex-wife."

They added: "Ashley's a broken man. But he knows he has a vital role in the England campaign.

"He's furious with the world at the moment and is not in a good frame of mind. But the lads will turn it around for him so he's ready for South Africa."

----------


## moonstorm

Well he should have thought of that before he started messing around. He should be furious at himself and not the world, spoiled brat.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

He's not thinking of his marriage or the world cup.  He is thinking of the publicity and the cash he can make while being married to Cheryl.  When they got together the media world thought she would just be an accessory for Cole to boost his ego and profile like what Posh spice is for Beckham, but Cheryl proved them wrong she is not another dumb pretty WAG. She has made a career for herself and she doesn't need the lying scumbag, but he needs her.  Without her he is nothing his footballing career will be coming to an end soon then what will he do, find another wannabe WAG to sponge off.

----------


## Perdita

Cheryl Cole will reportedly fly home from LA to spend time with her ex-husband Ashley Cole.

The singer is hoping to be back in the UK to spend tomorrow night with the footballer as it would have been their fifth anniversary, reports the Daily Star. The Chelsea player will soon be leaving for China for a pre-season tour with the club.

"He wants romantic time to cuddle up with her," a source said. "It's all very tight. She's intending to fly back at the last minute."

Cole has also reportedly been following the Dukan diet and has lost 8lb during her time in LA.

"Cheryl's been exercising like a demon because she's determined to look her best for Ashley," the source said. "He tells her he likes her looking 'fit' and that was motivation enough."

Cole is reportedly planning to marry Ashley again following their reconciliation. She also apparently warned him to spend less time with his footballer friends.


??? There are sooooo many alarm bells going off for me, guess she can't hear them  :Sad:

----------


## alan45

http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...620#post709620  Okay I was 11months too early

----------


## tammyy2j

She is an idiot for taking him back

----------


## Siobhan

> http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...620#post709620  Okay I was 11months too early


technically you never said which August... maybe this is the "get together" before they are officially back as a couple

----------

